
Git-bug 0.4.0: performance, comment edition, GitHub importer - michaelmure
https://github.com/MichaelMure/git-bug/releases/tag/0.4.0
======
michaelmure
Hi HN !

After my first presentation of git-bug here [1], I'd like to show you the
progress made.

While the original version was pretty much a prototype, the 0.3 version [2]
featured a caching/indexing layer with its query language, easily handling
10k+ bugs.

This last version [3] include among others things a feature that was long
awaited, a Github incremental importer.

While this is still not 1.0, it's close. Work left before that is mainly the
rework of the identity management [4] along with a Github incremental exporter
[5] to make sure that the data model is done well enough and won't change much
anymore in the future.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17782121](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17782121)
[2]: [https://github.com/MichaelMure/git-
bug/releases/tag/0.3.0](https://github.com/MichaelMure/git-
bug/releases/tag/0.3.0) [3]: [https://github.com/MichaelMure/git-
bug/releases/tag/0.4.0](https://github.com/MichaelMure/git-
bug/releases/tag/0.4.0) [4]: [https://github.com/MichaelMure/git-
bug/issues/55](https://github.com/MichaelMure/git-bug/issues/55) [5]:
[https://github.com/MichaelMure/git-
bug/issues/56](https://github.com/MichaelMure/git-bug/issues/56)

